# Advice on treating fungus



## comatoast (Mar 11, 2009)

I have a cory (peppered, maybe?) that I've had a little over a year. Just today I noticed his barbels appear to be white and disintegrating, and he's acting strange (manic depressive,sort of). I'm assuming the "rot" is a fungal infection, and I have some Jungle Fungus Clear that I could treat with, but I can't quarantine (no other tank) and the tank also has some shrimp and snails. Will the Fungus Clear kill them? No info on the package except "safe for freswater aquarium fish and plants." Thanks in advance for your help-


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Personally, I prefer Melafix and Pimafix, but if you've got the Jungle Fungus (and it's not expired) I'd try it, first.

Do you see any "fuzz" growing around the mouth?

It may very well be a bacterial or viral infection, not fungus... which is why I prefer the other 2 when I'm unsure of a diagnosis.


----------



## comatoast (Mar 11, 2009)

So it's ok for the shrimp & snails?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Probably is, but does it list the active ingredient?


----------



## comatoast (Mar 11, 2009)

nitrofurazone, furazolidone, potassium dichromate

lauralee, I appreciate your help with this very much


----------



## kid creole (Dec 25, 2008)

Fungus is not normal in an established tanks. Good luck. Post pics if you can.


----------



## comatoast (Mar 11, 2009)

Not 100% sure that it is fungus, but the appearance seems to match what I've read. Here's the thing- I haven't done ANYTHING yet, because I'm afraid the medication I have will harm some of the sick fish's tank mates (shrimp, snails). If you can shed any light on that, I would appreciate it very much.


----------



## kid creole (Dec 25, 2008)

comatoast said:


> Not 100% sure that it is fungus, but the appearance seems to match what I've read. Here's the thing- I haven't done ANYTHING yet, because I'm afraid the medication I have will harm some of the sick fish's tank mates (shrimp, snails). If you can shed any light on that, I would appreciate it very much.


I can't help there, and don't wait for anyone. With fish issues in general it's very important to act quickly. It's rare to see a case where someone took a couple of days to identify a condition then fixed it.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Go out and get a 10G and a cheap HOB.. it'll cost you $25-$30.
Treat the infected animals in there and spare your shrimps and snails from death.

It could be lots of things. What's is your substrate?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

What'd you decide to do?

How's the fish?


----------



## comatoast (Mar 11, 2009)

Lauralee-
When mistergreen asked about the substrate (above- and it's black flourite btw) I realized that what he was getting at was that it might be my fish's barbels were injured by grazing among sharp pieces of it. Although Jungle responded to my inquiry by saying that Fungus Clear was safe for shrimp and snails, I haven't medicated because the fish seems to be behaving normally, and the barbels look improved. I'm hoping it was an inadvertent substrate injury per above. My current budget doesn't allow me to set up a hospital tank, even at the cheap cost (per mistergreen's advice), and I live in such a small place I don't really have room for one. So I'm keeping my fingers crossed right now, and will go ahead with the treatment if the fish doesn't continue to improve. Thanks very much for your concern-


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I personally don't buy the flourite/Cory issue... but that's just my own personal opinion. (I've also caught Cories in the wild on much rougher gravel than Flourite...)

My guess is an infection. And I'd encourage you to start keeping Melafix and Pimafix on hand for just this type of minor issue. It's not expensive, and you can keep it fresh indefinitely in the refrigerator.


----------



## comatoast (Mar 11, 2009)

Lauralee- you were right about the infection. It showed up on one of the fish's fins (even though the barbels still seem to be improving) so I went ahead and used the Jungle Fungus Clear yesterday afternoon. So far no shrimp or snail deaths- although the nerites seem to be up near the waterline more than normal. I'm hoping to see positive results from the treatment & will update with ensuing developments.


----------



## comatoast (Mar 11, 2009)

Sick cory seems to be much improved, with the white area on the fin fading and the barbels back to normal. However, I just did my weekly water change and I still have a second dose of the "Fungus Clear" which I could administer. I'm inclined not to do it since the fish seems to be recovering, and I don't like medicating the whole tank for 1 sick fish anyway (that's just how it is with no hospital tank). I'd be happy to hear any further advice, and I will update the thread if circumstances warrant.


----------



## comatoast (Mar 11, 2009)

Just wanted to report that I never applied a second dose of the "Fungus Clear" and all tank inhabitants seem to be fine. The sick Cory has recovered and seems as good as new.:thumbsup:


----------



## kid creole (Dec 25, 2008)

Glad to hear it.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Me too. :thumbsup:


----------



## ucantimagine (Jan 8, 2012)

Good stuff.  I just picked up Fungus Clear and Parasite Clear to treat an ailing Betta I received through the mail. I received 4 actually and one developed a swollen mouth and is lethargic. The breeder suggested it could be columnaris so I'm going to use the Fungus Clear. I'm treating her in quarantine but also the whole tank which is the 3 other female bettas and 3 cories. I removed my apple snail to be safe - the pond snails are on their own. lol I also removed the carbon pad and placed my biowheel in a container of tank water with an airline that's spinning it as if it was in the filter. lol She's still eating a little so I think she'll recover. I'm starting with half a dose, dissolved and dripped in slowly over the next couple hours. I'll work up to a fully dosed tank at about the 36 hour mark, then do a PWC at 48 hours and see how everyone is holding up. I don't have much experience with meds so I'm erring on the side of caution.


----------

